
Some Things Good Engineers Do - ____Sash---701_
https://mikemcquaid.com/2019/10/21/some-things-good-engineers-do/
======
janpot
Has more to do with good time management and teamwork than with good
engineering in my opinion.

~~~
woodandsteel
Good engineers have good time management and teamwork skills.

~~~
janpot
Sure some do, but my point is that those skills are not exclusive to
engineers.

